# Trivia 6/3



## luckytrim (Jun 3, 2019)

trivia 6/3
DID YOU KNOW...
Longest-running Anthology Series; ‘Hallmark Hall of  Fame’.


1. What television network is sometimes nicknamed "The  Eye"?
2. An orbuculum is another name for what object?
  a. - a Monocle
  b. - a Crystal Ball
  c. - A viewing tool to make a photo  three-dimensional
  d. - a Disease of the retina
3. This country consists of over 7,000 islands...
  a. - Malaysia
  b. - Indonesia
  c. - Philippines
  d. - Greece
4. What's the more common name for Retinol ?
5. Can you name the flick where an ocean liner is found in the  middle of the 
Gobi Desert ?
6. Rick Derringer had one hit ; "Rock and Roll, _______  ___".
7.  If your Captain ordered you to steer a course of 270,  which direction 
would you be steering to ?
8. Unscramble This !!
a Board Game : VRLIITA UIUSTRP

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The subject of the Beatles song "Dear Prudence" was a real  person who 
happened to be the sister of Mia
Farrow...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. CBS
2. - b
3. - c
4. Vitamin A
5. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
6. Hoochie Koo
7. Due West
8. Trivial Pursuit

TRUTH !!
Prudence Anne Villiers Farrow Bruns was born January 20, 1948  in Los 
Angeles, California. She is the daughter of Maureen  O'Sullivan, an actress, 
and movie director John Farrow. he’s the younger sister of  Mia.
In 1968, Mia, Prudence and brother John accompanied Maharishi  Mahesh Yogi to 
his ashram In India for the purpose of transcendental  meditation teacher 
training. The Beatles arrived soon after for similar reasons.  After the 
training sessions would conclude, the Beatles would socialize  but Prudence 
was absolutely committed and would simply lock herself in her  room totally 
immersed in meditation. Apparently, this went on for weeks,  and John Lennon, 
noting her hermit-like habit, wrote the song "Dear Prudence",  the lyrics of 
which invite her to "Come out and play!"


----------

